# How to reset local admin password remotely



## freebyte (Oct 12, 2012)

*Hello*
*I have to change Local Administrators password on about 700 servers (Windows 2003/2008.). These are local admin accounts and have nothing to do with Domain. In fact I don’t even have a domain user account. Is there any way I can change the password through a script or batch file. I can use the following command to change the password but I have to logon to each and every server to do that manually
net user username newpasswordI tried using pspasswd command remotely but it gave me RPC error. Is there any command or script I can run remotely via RDP or VisionApp or Remote Desktop Manager (Devolutions) or to change the local admin password. I mean the script that can run automatically upon login via rdp and change the password via net user or any other command.

*
*I have tried psexec\\servername net user username newpassword but got the following error even though the admin$ is enabled on the server:
Couldn't access Server
The network path was not found.
Make sure that the default admin$ share is enabled on Server
============================
I also tried pspasswd.exe \\servername username newpassword but got the following error even though the service is running:
Error changing password:
The RPC server is unavailable.*
*Any help would be greatly appreciated*


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

You tried psexec but didn't realize that one of the pstools is pspassword!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Before you can change the password on any NT class computer, locally or remotely, you must first prove that you have a legitimate right to do so. You would do this by logging in with a suitable local or domain account. This is central to NT security. If there was any way of circumventing this (and I sincerely trust there is not) you will not find it on this forum. Forum rules do not permit it.


----------



## freebyte (Oct 12, 2012)

LMiller7 said:


> Before you can change the password on any NT class computer, locally or remotely, you must first prove that you have a legitimate right to do so. You would do this by logging in with a suitable local or domain account. This is central to NT security. If there was any way of circumventing this (and I sincerely trust there is not) you will not find it on this forum. Forum rules do not permit it.


What do you mean by _Forum rules do not permit it_?This is a legit help request. It is not a hecking or something. Instead of logging on to 700 servers individually, I just wanted to reset the password by a single command. I do not see anything illegal or wrong in this. I do have a legit Local Admin account on all of these servers.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See post 3 we do not help with password issues


----------

